# quand - liaison



## marget

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si on fait la liaison après _quand _si ce mot est un adverbe interrogatif.

_Quand irez-vous en France ?_

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tilt

Il faut la faire, oui (le _d_ se prononçant alors comme un _t_).


----------



## itka

Ben voilà : je ne la fais pas !  ...et sans doute, il faut la faire... mais c'est bizarre aussi "Quand-t-irez-vous en France"... 
Aussi, je ne dis guère autre chose que :
_"Quand _*(-T-)*_ est-ce que vous irez en France ?"_


----------



## tilt

Mais tu fais bien la liaison, entre _quand _et _est-ce_ !
Pourquoi la faire entre _quand _et _irez_ serait-il "bizarre", alors ?


----------



## itka

Je ne sais pas...  !
Peut-être parce qu'en fait, j'utilise peu l'interrogation par inversion que cette phrase me semble bizarre, sans doute plus que la liaison...

Ou alors lorsque je l'emploie, c'est une façon d'insister sur le "quand" : _"*Quand* [légère pause] irez-vous en France ?"_
Oui, en y repensant, c'est bien la raison : je fais une très légère pause entre "quand" et la suite.


----------



## Xence

Tout comme itka, je ne ferais pas cette liaison, non plus.
Pas plus pour demander: "_Quand auras-tu ton visa?_" ou "_Quand inviteras-tu tes voisins?_"


----------



## Grop

tilt said:


> Mais tu fais bien la liaison, entre _quand _et _est-ce_ !
> Pourquoi la faire entre _quand _et _irez_ serait-il "bizarre", alors ?



J'imagine que c'est parce que _Quand est-ce_ est une expression figée, qu'on dit très souvent. Je fais comme Itka et Xence. J'admets que ce n'est pas très logique .


----------



## Calamitintin

Je ne la fais pas non plus !!!


----------



## tilt

Voici les deux liens donnés dans la partie _Liens et ressources utiles_ de WR, vers des applications de synthèse vocale:
http://www.acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html
http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php

Chose amusante : la première, tout comme moi, fait la liaison entre _quand _et _irez_, mais pas entre _vous _et _en_. La seconde fait exactement le contraire !


----------



## Nicomon

Je ferais comme la seconde.  Tu me sembles le seul, dans ce fil, a lier quand -t- irez-vous. C'est peut-être une particularité régionale?

En fait, la logique des liaisons n'est peut-être pas la même chez-nous. Perso, je ne fais que les liaisons obligatoires.  Si elles sont facultatives... je laisse en général tomber.   Je dirais « quand-t-il est mort le poète/quand-t-elle sera grande », mais « quand Élise viendra » (petite pause, sans liaison, entre quand et Élise, comme dans « quand irez-vous? »).

Mais bon je dirais plutôt comme itka (« Quand(-T-) est-ce que » ou quelque chose du genre : « Et alors ce voyage en France... c'est (prévu) pour quand? » 

Edit : je crois que j'ai mal lu le post de tilt.  Je ne ferais pas la liaison - non plus - entre vous et en. Je dirais  irez-vou en France.  Et non  irez-vous zan France.


----------



## geostan

Pour qu'une liaison soit logique, si je puis dire, il faut que l'enchaînement des mots suive un certain ordre. Donc, lorsqu'on écrit:

_Quand il arrive_, il y a liaison puisque un sujet suit naturellement une conjonction. 

Mais quand il y a inversion, le mot qui suit _quand_ n'est pas à sa place usuelle, et la liaison ne se justifie plus. En tout cas, c'est ma façon de voir la différence. 

C'est la même chose pour _quand est-ce que_ - ordre naturel.

En fin de compte, j'ose dire que la liaison _quand + inversion_ est fautive.


----------



## tilt

geostan said:


> C'est la même chose pour _quand est-ce que_ - ordre naturel.
> 
> En fin de compte, j'ose dire que la liaison _quand + inversion_ est fautive.


Mais _est-ce_ est une inversion !


----------



## itka

tilt said:


> Mais _est-ce_ est une inversion !


Ben oui ! Même réaction !
_"Est-ce"_ est bien l'inverse de _"c'est" _!
(En langage enfantin ou populaire, on entend souvent l'expression à l'endroit : _"quand c'est qu'on part ?"_ ... mais on ne peut rien vérifier : là, pas de liaison !)


----------



## Xence

Le problème avec la liaison ici c'est qu'on peut entendre: "_Quand tirez-vous en France?_"
Alors, j'imagine que selon les cas, la réponse pourrait être aussi bien: "_Durant la saison de chasse_" ou "_Juste avant de se coucher_" .

Ce qui risque d'en faire une liaison dangereuse !


----------



## itka

Je n'y avais pas pensé, mais   !

Par contre, j'ai trouvé une belle liaison après "quand" avec un sujet-verbe *intervertis* :
_"Quand allons-nous nous marier ?"_ C'est le début d'une chanson et je l'ai toujours entendue avec une liaison bien marquée : _"Quand-T-allons-nous..."_


----------



## geostan

C'est vrai qu'il y a inversion dans _est-ce que_, mais ce n'est pas la même chose que dans _irez-vous_, par exemple. Je range _est-ce que_ parmi les expressions toutes faites. Dans ce cas unique, la formule existe précisément pour éviter l'inversion du sujet et du verbe principal. C'est, si vous préférez, une exception (la fameuse exception qui confirme la règle.)

Comme je disais plus haut, c'est seulement ma façon de voir les choses. Je dois avouer que je n'ai trouvé nulle part d'autre explication convenable.


----------



## jann

Cela me rassure de lire que certains d'entre vous prononcent bien la liaison après l'interrogatif "quand", alors que d'autres ne le prononce pas.... car j'ai toujours trouvé très bizarre de la voir sur la liste de liaisons "interdites" ici... 





> Liaisons interdites
> [...]
> 9 . Après les adverbes interrogatifs : Quand arrive le train ?


... bien que classée (à ce que je comprends) parmi les liaisons obligatoires sur  ce site !  


> Liaisons obligatoires
> – Après un article, un adjectif possessif,  démonstratif, *interrogatif*, exclamatif.
> [...]


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais _quand_ n'est pas un adjectif interrogatif. ??? Je pense qu'ils parlent de _quel(le)s._


----------



## jann

Je préfère tout à fait votre interprétation ! 

J'avais lu cette phrase incomplète comme une liste de substantifs (par ellipse) au lieu d'une liste d'adjectifs ("après un article, après un démonstratif, après un interrogatif, etc.")... sans doute parce que j'ai du mal à penser à un "adjectif" exclamatif (pour moi une exclamation est tout simplement une interjection).


----------



## la fée

Dans "Quand arrive ton train?" faut-il que je fasse la liaison entre "quand" et "arrive"? Est-elle facultative ou obligatoire?
Ah! Ces liaisons!


----------



## CapnPrep

la fée said:


> Est-elle facultative ou  obligatoire?


Certainement pas obligatoire, mais facultative/élégante pour certains, impossible/guindée/très peu naturelle pour les autres (que je dirais majoritaires).

Voir aussi les fils suivants sur les forums bilingues :
Liaison with interrogative words (FEV)
comment allez-vous (liaison) (FEV)
Quand est-ce que ? (liaison) (FEV)
Quand => liaison. (français-espagnol)


----------



## Maître Capello

La liaison après _quand_ n'est en effet jamais obligatoire. Habituelle en style soigné, elle est très souvent omise dans le langage courant. Elle est toutefois plus ou moins naturelle selon les cas, voire parfois étrange.

Liaison naturelle en style soigné :
_Quand est-ce que vous irez en France ?_ 
_Quand allons-nous nous marier ?_

Liaison possible, mais étrange pour beaucoup de francophones (sans doute en raison de la confusion possible avec un autre verbe commençant par _t_ ou précédé du pronom _t'_, ou en raison de l'allitération) :
_Quand irez-vous en France ?_
_Quand arrive ton train ?_
_Quand auras-tu ton visa ?_
_Quand inviteras-tu tes voisins ?_

Devant autre chose qu'un verbe, la liaison est habituelle en style soigné, mais on l'omet souvent dans le langage courant :
_Quand un navire vogue_
_Quand une abeille butine_
_Quand on ne sait pas_
_Quand il fait beau_
_Quand elle chante_
_Quand Isabelle chante_


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Liaison possible, mais étrange pour beaucoup de francophones (sans doute en raison de la confusion possible avec un autre verbe commençant par _t_ ou précédé du pronom _t'_, ou en raison de l'allitération) :
> _Quand irez-vous en France ?_
> _Quand arrive ton train ?_
> _Quand auras-tu ton visa ?_
> _Quand inviteras-tu tes voisins ?_



Vrament possible? Cela m'étonne. Je croyais que* quand interrogatif* suivi d'une inversion serait impossible.


----------



## lamy08

geostan, on ose contester les avis de Maître Capello? 

Pour ce qui est de _Quand arrive ton train?, _moi qui fais la liaison quand c'est possible (oui, je suis vieux jeu...), dans ce cas-ci, je ne la ferais pas.
Notons toutefois que cette formulation de question n'est sans doute pas la plus fréquente. 
J'aurais plutôt tendance à dire:
_Il arrive quand, ton train?
Ton train, il arrive quand?
_Ces fomulations évitent aussi la question de savoir s'il faut faire la liaison.

Si vous voulez vraiment commencer par un mot interrogatif, alors dites:
_A quelle heure ton train arrive-t-il?
(A quelle heure arrive ton train?)
_Cela évite aussi le problème de la liaison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bah ! mon avis n'est pas parole d'évangile… 

En tout cas, si je ne dirais pas non plus _Quand‿arrive ton train ?_, je dirais en revanche volontiers _Quand‿aurons-nous le plaisir de te revoir ?_ ou _Quand‿allez-vous vous marier ?_


----------



## la fée

Merci à tous!!!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Les liaisons sont à la fois une affaire personnelle et une affaire commune...
Dans les exemples cités par MC'Cap, le premier, _Quand est-ce que vous irez en France ?_ me paraît imprononçable sans la liaison, langue "soignée" [?] ou non.
L'autre exemple de langue "soignée" [re-?] _Quand allons-nous nous marier ?_ sera, en France, prononcé tout aussi bien avec ou sans la liaison indistinctement que ce soit par un aristocrate ou un ouvrier — le niveau de langue n'a rien à voir, l'habitude personnelle prime.
Il y a des liaisons obligatoires, et d'autre jamais utilisées : entre les deux, chacun a ses habitudes, sans d'ailleurs toujours faire attention à la prononciation de l'autre.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Aujourd'hui, je lisais un livre pour enfants et j'avais une question sur la phrase suivante : "Quand arrive le grand jour, le pauvre Jango a très peur."
Est-ce qu'il y a normalement une liaison entre "quand" et "arrive" ici ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour
Oui la liaison est absolument impérative
Son absence serait vraiment mal perçue


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Gérard Napalinex!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas de cet avis. La liaison est certes généralement faite dans la langue soignée, mais il arrive fréquemment qu'elle ne le soit pas dans la langue courante.

D'ailleurs, s'il s'agit d'une question, je pense que personne ne la ferait. Exemple : _Quand arrive ton train ?_


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Maître Capello said:


> D'ailleurs, s'il s'agit d'une question, je pense que personne ne la ferait.


Peut-être, mais ce qui nous occupe ici n'est pas une question !


----------



## Maître Capello

Peut-être, mais cela ne change pas la première partie de ma réponse !


----------

